# Filter for 2.5 mini bow



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

OK, so I apologize if this is answered in another thread - I couldn't find any that answered my exact question.

So I noticed my betta swimming pretty lopsided and being very lethargic (hiding in his cave). I assumed the worst and thought that he had a swim bladder problem for constipation or something. I turned off his filter to change his water and magically he started swimming normally. I'm now thinking his filter is just too strong.

I have the 2.5 gallon mini bow by aqueon. I don't mind doing water changes, but I'd feel much better having a filter in his tank. Do you have any suggestions for fixing the problem with too much current? 

Are there any weaker filters that you have found that actually fit in the aqueon 2.5 aquarium decently?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## CatherineMPLS (Oct 12, 2010)

A sponge/foam pre-filter around the intake tube works great. 










Depending on the size your fish store carries, you may have to trim the diameter of it and also the height.

Some pre-filters come with a plastic tube in the center (like in the picture above) cause they are made for specific brands. Just wiggle the plastic piece out so all that's left is the foam and then it should fit on the intake tube :-D


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! That looks like it would be perfect!


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

OK, that was FANTASTIC advice. I went to my LPS and found a fluval pre-filter.









Only cost me $2.39! SO much better than buying a new filter. I'm impressed how much it slowed the current down in my aquarium. Xander is very happy!


----------



## CatherineMPLS (Oct 12, 2010)

SWEET! Glad it worked for you and Xander 

I LOVE it when things can solved efficiently and not take a huge bite out of the wallet


----------



## Omega3 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've heard of cutting water a bottle and placing it around the filter to reduce the current. I bought a 2.5 minibow at goodwill, so it had neither hood nor filter. I bought a Whisper 3i at walmart and it seems to work fine.


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, I tried that water bottle thing - but Xander kept swimming inside of it, and there really wasn't enough room in there for him! I was worried he might hurt his pretty fins on the sharp plastic ends so I took it out. :/

What I did end up doing was raising the water level so its just BARELY under the output of the filter so there isn't the "waterfall effect" in his aquarium. Now the current doesn't seem to bother him at all.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

i have a 2.5 now for sushi, I had bought med size plants... i just made sure they came up and were infront of the waterfall part of the filter return to baffle the water current... worked great, might still have to fiddle with it some more but didn't have time


----------

